# Ann Arbor - Age of Worms - Need Player



## thedangerranger (Aug 8, 2007)

I have an Age of Worms game underway (in module 2 of 12. 3rd level) and I am looking for more players. We currently have 4, but most weeks end up with 3. Still runable, but less fun.
Gametime is Thursday 7:30-10:30 p.m. weekly. This game will likely run until completion of the adventure path (anticipated 1-2 years).
If you are interested drop me a reply.

-TDR-


----------



## cjyoung1 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Better late then never???*

Are you still looking for a player? My group is in Bay City and the gas prices have prevented me from attending in for ever. 
let me know

Cj


----------



## DonTadow (Jan 4, 2008)

Not sure if you're still looking, but I'm about 25 minutes from ann arbor and we have one player who commutes from there.  You can check out my post for a description of the game


----------



## thedangerranger (Jan 16, 2008)

*Actually... yes.*

Sorry. I've been traveling a lot for work, and have been neglecting this e-mail account. 
Yup. I'm still interested in players. We're at ~8th level now.
If you're interested in more details you can e-mail me at:
(reverse this)
ude (tod) hcimu (ta) retsubmaps

-tdr-


----------

